

The questions all founders must ask themselves - gvr
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/the-questions-every-founder-must-ask-themselves/

======
hdt
Values are so incredibly important when it comes to working with people. When
you and the people you work with wake up in the morning, not just for the
paycheck, but also because you believe in what you're doing, you avoid many of
the pitfalls less aligned teams suffer from.

Is it more important to have the best technical person possible, regardless of
culture fit? Or, a good technical person who believes what you believe, values
what you value, and is a great culture fit? Unless the best are absolutely
necessary I would pick the good culture fit any day of the week.

Had I answered questions like the ones in the article with previous co-
founders we would have saved some bad experiences and likely iterated to
success much faster.

------
Jun8
Excellent set of questions to ask, not just for founders, I think, but when
you join any company. Too often new grads are just happy to get that offer
letter and jump right in, without giving much thought to the culture of the
company they are joining (I, for one, was one such clueless hire).

Also brought he mind the following, from _Illusions_ :

    
    
      The simplest questions are the most profound.
    
          Where were you born?
          Where is your home?
          Where are you going?
          What are you doing? 
    
      Think about these once in a while, and watch your answers change.

